# RPG's 2015



## S0l4ris451 (9. November 2014)

Hallo Community, kommen 2015 vielversprechende RPG's? Ausser The Witcher 3! Kommt mir so vor als wär nächstes Jahr iwie Flaute.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2014)

Es kommt ja schon vor dem Jahreswechsel Dragon Age Inquisition. Oder darf es erst 2015 erscheinen? Es gibt noch eines, was "Kingdom Come Deliverance" heißt, aber weiß nicht, wie das wird


----------



## S0l4ris451 (9. November 2014)

Ja auf Dragon Age Inquisition freu ich mich schon! Und stimmt ja Kingdome Come Deliverance. Noch was? Geheimtipps??


----------

